# Elektrotechnische Begriffe



## doomerking (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo!
Da ich nächsten Donnerstag ein recht ausführliches Referat im Fach Elektrotechnik / DMP halten muss, stecke ich derzeit total in den Vorbereitungen. Immer wieder fallen mir Dinge auf, von denen ich noch nie wtas gehört habe und im Internet auch nichts finde. Villeicht könntn ihr mir helfen. Dies sind die Themen, mit denen ich derzeit Probleme habe:
- Das Prinzip der Analog / Digitalumsetzung
- Die Digitalisierungskurve
- Das Gesetz der Nachrichtentechnik (Shannon) -> Abtasttheorie
- Stufenhöhe
- Analoger Spannungsbereich / Analoge Wortlänge

Den Rest, der den größten Teil ausmacht, habe ich schon fertig. Villeicht könnt ihr mir mit ein paar Infos bzw. Beschreibungen helfen, mein Referat zu vervollständigen.
Vielen Dank!

Torsten


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Mai 2003)

moin

- Das Prinzip der Analog / Digitalumsetzung
http://www.google.de/search?q=Das+P...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

- Die Digitalisierungskurve
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Die+Digitalisierungskarte&spell=1

- Das Gesetz der Nachrichtentechnik (Shannon) -> Abtasttheorie
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...tentechnik+(Shannon)+&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=

- Stufenhöhe
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Stufenhöhe+digital&meta=

- Analoger Spannungsbereich / Analoge Wortlänge
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...h+/+Analoge+Wortlänge&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


du hast im internet gesucht? wo??
naja ich hab die begriffe die du geschrieben hast einfach bei google eingegeben und die oben stehenden ergebnisse gekriegt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## doomerking (18. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich habe die Sachen auch schonmal so ähnlich in eine Suchmaschine eingegeben, aber die meisten Suchergebnisse hatten wenig mit meinem Thema zu tun. Ein gutes Beispiel ist z.B. die Eingabe von "Analog / Digitalumsetzung". Die meisten Suchergebnisse kommen von irgendwelchen Uni`s, die Versuche beschreiben, in denen ein Analog / Digitalumsetzer verwendet wird. Nur leider wird das Prinzip dabei nicht beschrieben.
Mal sehen, was ich draus machen kann. Vielen Dank!

Torsten


----------

